# AWD jetta build



## jayw1991 (Dec 28, 2009)

im looking into building a mk3 or mk4 jetta into AWD VR6 5 or 6sp. i was wondering if anyone who has done it might have some suggestions and mabe some price ranges? iv been looking into useing a mk4 r32 4motion on mk4 jetta or try and use a Audi Quattro system but was unsure if the quattro would work. i was looking into buying a mk3 at 1st b/c im starting school and they are cheaper.or a mk4 but i want a vr6. i am unsure of what to use for a good strong awd system on the car. someone locally built a mk3 jetta syncro awd but iv looked into it and just found out that you run into nuthing but problems with that set up. so dose anyone know of a good solution or if the syncro can really hold up some power and getting beat on or should i look into a audi?
im new to anything like this,and im going to school for auto master tech and custom work in 6months and want to buy the car and parts in advanced.
here is the local build i was talking about
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4977281-Complete-step-by-step-Swapping-a-syncro-to-a-MK3


----------



## macosxuser (Jul 26, 2007)

Doable yes. You need lots of fab work. The MKIV made a AWD version in other countries I think, but not sure how you'd source that. You need a drive shaft tunnel and a place for the suspension and diff to bolt in the read. The Audi system from the TT is the same more or less than the R32, it just depends on what you want for an engine. TT if you want a 1.8T or .:R setup if you want a VR6.


----------



## macosxuser (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh, and plan on a minimum of $10k in parts and fab...


----------



## Bora Jon (May 31, 2007)

mk4 is the easier conversion, it's doable, but not cheap. the rear floor section has to be replaced with one from a TT or R32. it also involves a complete driveline swap in most cases along with computer and wiring changes. it's not for the novice diy type. I've seen a handfull of these swaps done on here, and they tend to take time and money.


----------



## subliminalmk1 (Apr 3, 2008)

If you have to ask....


----------



## jayw1991 (Dec 28, 2009)

the audi tt came with the 3.2 as well. iv herd that it was the same vr6 as the r32 but not 100% sure


----------



## Sn00pyb0ttz (Jun 14, 2010)

Parts wise will be expensive but we have syncro golf 3s here the bora came with awd or a haldex system too. Sourcing the parts is easy, money is the hard part


----------

